# Modern Day Muscle Cars SEMA show Car photos



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

Just a few photos of the cars we brought to the SEMA show or powered a few weeks ago :cheers 










For larger photos of the abouve pictures go to :


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

OpticZ06,

Any estimated quarter mile times or HP ratings on the MDMC packages for the LS2 GTO?


----------



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

05GTO said:


> OpticZ06,
> 
> Any estimated quarter mile times or HP ratings on the MDMC packages for the LS2 GTO?



11.7 @ 115mph for the 550 package no power adder. :cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Damn! :cool


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

wow the Goat is sick


----------

